# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Gallery: Bessere Qualität und neues Logo

## noox

In der Gallery wird jetzt ein anderes Bildverarbeitungsprogramm verwendet, dass die Verkleinerungen und das Einblenden des Logos in besserer Qualität durchführt.

Außerdem wird jetzt das neue Logo eingeblendet.

www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/

PS: Bei den ersten beiden von mir hochgeladenen Fotos ist das Logo noch etwas größer als es schlussendlich geworden ist.

----------


## Marvin Tille

wie lieben dich noox  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Embarrassment: 
Bessere Qualität ist immer gut  :Razz:

----------


## noox

Ich hab die Logos bei Fotos ab 700 Pixel Breite verkleinert - die waren eindeutig zu groß. Falls da wo ein Fehler auftritt - bitte melden. (Dass beim letzten Pic vom Michi in Wagrain kein Logo drauf ist, weiß ich)

----------

